# Advice on Pension Taxation please



## Aliandk (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I posted on here a few years ago, but due to illness, we never got there....all ok now so thinking of trying again. 

We are a couple from Newcastle who are gathering info as we are thinking of moving to spain next year. I am under pension age but my partner receives a UK state pension and 2 smaller private pensions, one being an NHS one. Totalling around £1100 per month. The taxation system baffles us and wonder what we would be taxed on this income over in Spain? Also, we have a property here, not worth much but our student granddaughter would be living here rent free whilst at Uni for the next 5 years. 

Its all so overwhelming and confusing so we are hoping you lovely guys over in Spain can guide us in the right direction...thanks everyone in advance x


----------



## CarolRamos (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello! 

My name is Carol /SNIP/

There are great options you can choose to get all the benefits on your pension if you move overseas. My email is *<SNIP>* please send me an email and I will send all the Info that you need. 

I would be happy to help you. 

Have a great day!

?

*Please note that you can not personal information like email addresses in your messages - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Also, please note that you are welcome to share information for the benefit of others, on the forum, unless advertising or touting for business.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Aliandk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I posted on here a few years ago, but due to illness, we never got there....all ok now so thinking of trying again.
> 
> ...


Nothing to worry about (IMO)
If & when you get here and you are settled just visit your local Gestor (ask around first) and they will do it all for you for a small fee each year.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

CarolRamos said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Carol and I can help you with all you need to know about taxes and your pension if you want to live in Spain.
> 
> ...


Do you understand the concept of a discussion forum?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CarolRamos said:


> BIG SNIP RULE 7


Please check your Private Messages


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Carol, this is very helpful info. Would I be liable for Spanish tax on a UK tax free pension lump sum on the same year I move to Spain?


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Thanks Carol, this is very helpful info. Would I be liable for Spanish tax on a UK tax free pension lump sum on the same year I move to Spain?


Roy as far as I understand the tax rules , if your tax free payment in the UK is in 2015 , the tax year in Spain will be Jan 2016- Dec 2016 and your first tax return in Spain would be in 2017 for the previous year, if by then you have applied for residency, therefore allowing you not to declare your 2015 lump sum. I think this maybe have a dependency on when you had the lump sum in 2015 and when you moved to Spain. I am sure there are others who can correct this if I am mis-informing you.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

maureen47 said:


> Roy as far as I understand the tax rules , if your tax free payment in the UK is in 2015 , the tax year in Spain will be Jan 2016- Dec 2016 and your first tax return in Spain would be in 2017 for the previous year, if by then you have applied for residency, therefore allowing you not to declare your 2015 lump sum. I think this maybe have a dependency on when you had the lump sum in 2015 and when you moved to Spain. I am sure there are others who can correct this if I am mis-informing you.


Thanks Maureen, the only problem for me is, I leave in March 2016 with pension lump sum and severance payment and we will be moving to Spain in 2016 I'm thinking if we move after June I won't have to declare until 2018 for 2017. ????


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

That's a shame the info posted by Carol was very helpful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Roy C said:


> That's a shame the info posted by Carol was very helpful.


unfortunately it was just a copy/paste from another forum - she googled it 

she is of course welcome to post any advice she has, or post links to recognised reliable sources 

this is the best English language one I know Advoco : Free Advice Centre - you'll more than likely find your answer there

this link looks best for you http://www.advoco.es/home/22-latest/39-do-you-need-to-submit-a-spanish-tax-return.html


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Thanks Maureen, the only problem for me is, I leave in March 2016 with pension lump sum and severance payment and we will be moving to Spain in 2016 I'm thinking if we move after June I won't have to declare until 2018 for 2017. ????


Yes I guess its the amount of days you have in Spain before you have to be a resident , not that I ma suggesting you should avoid paying taxes but if you can be flexible on your move date and its protects your lump sum and severance then surely that is worth doing. We move permanently in Nov and I am in the same situation and our lawyer has advised we will be ok


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Maureen, good to know.


----------

